# Liberty Bell



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*[B]Liberty Bell[/B]*

Ahoy,
I'm looking for a photograph of the LIBERTY BELL, I do have her records, but unfortunately no picture, is there anyone who can help me out?
t.t. LIBERTY BELL 1954 
IMO:5207653 
Call sign:ELQH
Built: 1954, Newport News Shipbuilding & Dry Dock Co., Newport News (513)
22.610 BRT 13.994 NRT 41.685 DWT
215,50 (206,36) x 28,40 x 14,79 x 11,602


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy.
After several years of searching, finally she is found, thanks to Rob van Leeuwen.
Well done Rob, you made a long time desire, come true!!!


----------



## plock (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello,
Could you share the picture and records you have? My uncle was Andrew Braswell who was master of the ship. Thanks


----------



## n. liddell (sparks) (Nov 21, 2008)

have a look at www.photoship.co.uk - pics of vessel Liberty Bell. BV


----------

